# Car finance in Spain



## mcginlay

Hi all - been looking at cars and I am amazed at the difference between Spain and the UK for new car prices. Used cars also are much more expensive although I appreciate they hold their residual value much better.

I have a indefinate work contract in Spain, a rental contract, social security number etc and would like to know where I can get a car with finance. There are places about but I seem to be struggling with communication between myself and the companies ie what documents are required etc. They all seemed to think its possible but I think that my Spanglish is confusing them. Anyone have any ideas who I can contact (ideally with a reasonable amount of English).

I don't want to buy here, I want a Spanish registered car that I can take back to dealer if there are problems either new or nearly new.

Anywhere in Spain is okay as they deliver to most places. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SteveHall

Hi. YES, second hand cars are in general much more expensive when compared year by year. It's one thing that newcomers to Spain find difficult to understand. As for finance it is most definitely not as easy as you are hoping. 

Some options: your bank MIGHT consider a loan - especially against a deposit account 

Leasing per se is not as common as it is in the UK and is usually a fairly poorly disguised long-term car-hire (which is what it is when you come down to it!) 

Ex rental car company cars. I have seen them do good deals on ammortised vehicles and some will wrap up the sale to look like a rental or they will in effect sell the paper to a finance house and rent it back to you (although they have title) 

If you are looking to take on an expensive/new car I fear it will be an expensive option. A friend was looking at a top of the range BMW from a Gibraltar company recently and it worked out at ca 31,000 euros for 6 months. I think he decided to buy it and stand the pain when he comes to sell it. 


Final point: MOST of these companies will not deliver nationaly. Spain is much more regionalised than the UK. different laws - even different road taxes within the same province!! If you can tell us where you are thinking of going, I may be able to help more purposefully.


----------



## Suenneil

mcginlay said:


> Hi all - been looking at cars and I am amazed at the difference between Spain and the UK for new car prices. Used cars also are much more expensive although I appreciate they hold their residual value much better.
> 
> I have a indefinate work contract in Spain, a rental contract, social security number etc and would like to know where I can get a car with finance. There are places about but I seem to be struggling with communication between myself and the companies ie what documents are required etc. They all seemed to think its possible but I think that my Spanglish is confusing them. Anyone have any ideas who I can contact (ideally with a reasonable amount of English).
> 
> I don't want to buy here, I want a Spanish registered car that I can take back to dealer if there are problems either new or nearly new.
> 
> Anywhere in Spain is okay as they deliver to most places. Thanks in advance!!



Hiya ... not sure if my own experience will help - I was in a similar position just over a year ago and the car showrooms wanted me to buy the car but kept turning me down for the finance - no idea why! I appeared to meet all the criteria - like you indefinido contract, good credit history in Spain, NIE blah blah blah - in the end I called my Bank Manager and asked if there may be a problem with my credit rating - she said absolutely not but why didnt I just get the money to buy the car from them  I filled all the forms in that she faxed to me and had the money within 5 days - and the repayments are lower than the car finance would have been - plus apparently it gives me even more brownie points with my bank and now after paying the loan for 1 year they have reduced my interest payments on it because I continue to have my salary paid into the account and havent been late / missed any payments etc ..

Sorry to waffle! but if you have a bank account here with a little bit of history and your employment contract etc they may be a better option ?

Best of luck


----------



## jojo

The banks do a long term car rental or leasehire thing?? which maybe an option if the residual value isnt gonna be too far away from the original price, then all you pay is the difference between the two, altho in todays market that could be fun to predict??

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain

I was on the understanding that its now possible to get interest free financing direct from the dealer when it comes to new cars.

Does that only apply to Spanish nationals ?

Dave


----------



## zookro

*car for sale*



mcginlay said:


> Hi all - been looking at cars and I am amazed at the difference between Spain and the UK for new car prices. Used cars also are much more expensive although I appreciate they hold their residual value much better.
> 
> I have a indefinate work contract in Spain, a rental contract, social security number etc and would like to know where I can get a car with finance. There are places about but I seem to be struggling with communication between myself and the companies ie what documents are required etc. They all seemed to think its possible but I think that my Spanglish is confusing them. Anyone have any ideas who I can contact (ideally with a reasonable amount of English).
> 
> I don't want to buy here, I want a Spanish registered car that I can take back to dealer if there are problems either new or nearly new.
> 
> Anywhere in Spain is okay as they deliver to most places. Thanks in advance!!


Ola...we are selling our 1999 Ford escort 1.8TD spanish reg car as we now live in Portugal. All taxed and MOTd. good price at 2000e
interested? we will drive it to Spain to sell.

tchau
sue


----------



## spanishstokey

One point to think about if buying privately is.....is the transfer of the vehicle included in the price (completion of the transfer documents)? This will involve going to the Relevant offices, transportation and traffico!


----------

